# Grouse Camp 2012



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Brion and I headed up to the UP on friday, stopped in grayling overnight, then proceeded on to crystal falls. Came back to Grayling on wednesday, through sunday.

man did we have fun! birds everywhere!

Brion posing with this 30 second grouse (30 seconds in the woods)









Brion posing with his magazine cover point & shoot









Brion well... not sure









Two dingle-bats with some awesome dogs









Two-more dingle-bats









Brion with ANOTHER grouse









Cap'n and his very own pointed woody









Beautiful Country









Team Ginger


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

AWESOME MAN! Thanks so much for posting pics... I was supposed to go up for a quick 3-4 day hunt, just didn't happen.

Looks like a ton of fun.. Dogs look great too.

How many birds did you flush per day?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

BaddFish said:


> How many birds did you flush per day?


depends on the location/day... sometimes 10, sometimes 30... grouse.

woodcock, they were everywhere.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

both of you done good up north.at times it can spoil you.

was up there in the u p myself this past weekend to do some deer and grouse hunting.the deer wasn't moving but,got 2 grouse hunts in and was able to take 4 grouse total and my buddy took his limit each time.was proud of my brit.she pointed and retrieved her first birds of the year by herself.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

im jealous........ Way too get em........ sounds like a real good time...............


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we saw hundreds of deer... literally hundreds. If I would have had a hockey stick, I could have limited daily


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

phishyone1 said:


> im jealous........ Way too get em........ sounds like a real good time...............


That makes 2 of us!! Next year!


----------

